

What's next for the Raspberry Pi? - xilei
http://www.fastcompany.com/3033850/most-creative-people/whats-next-for-raspberry-pi-the-35-computer-powering-hardware-innovatio

======
bootload
_" The rule of thumb for anyone building hardware is that a product will sell
for three to four times that of material costs, Cyril Ebersweiler, the founder
of the hardware accelerator HXLR8R told me. “That would be at least a $100
product if you were only selling the Pi,” he said."_

3x to 4x material costs? Is that retail? What about selling at just above cost
and charge these rates for the software?

